# Won't dilate??



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am trying to help a friend with a doe in labour. Amber goo this morning and now bubble but hasn't progressed. Groaning stretching pushing very uncomfortable. Went in and can't seem to get in very far. I can get one finger past, 2 won't fit. It's like a tight circle and can't get past it. I have tried to help dilate her but not sure what to do???


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Goo she was producing this morning. 3/4 piles like this








Her back end 30 mins after last discharge this morning. Has since had another lot of discharge


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

They decided to take her to the vet. Baby dead and operating on her to get kid out as she won't dilate.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry you guys had to go through this too. Hope the doe does okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.

Good a vet intervened, praying the rest of them will be OK.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I'm so sorry. Glad you got her to the vet!!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Update?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Baby was dead for 3-4 days which caused her to go toxic. C section to remove kid and doe is now recovering. Vet said she is not very well though.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that. Keep us updated please!! Hoping she makes a full recovery!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I hope she recovers well too. Before my friend had bought her she had gotten very ill and still wheezes and coughs and now this. Poor girl has had it tough


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry.... :blue:

When I saw your pictures, I had a sinking feeling that it was not good... the cloudy, opaque fluids and the way that it was caked all over the doe's bottom...
I was praying that I was wrong.... I really wanted to be wrong.... :tears: 

It's good that you included pictures... I hope they stay viewable in the future. True, they are gross to look at, but a picture is worth a thousand words, as they say.... What your photos captured, perfectly illustrates what ended up being "decomposition fluids" and pus, as opposed to normal amber goo which should be clear or nearly clear.*

Maybe something good can come from this if someday lurkers or newbies looking for information in a similar situation see the pictures and get vet attention sooner than later... 

Please pass along :hug: to your friend. 
I'll keep praying that everything works out for the doe.

*(I have not personally seen a kidding, but everything I've read or been told has said the fluid/goo should be transparent... That is consistent with birth fluids seen in pretty much all mammal species... The timing of the stages of the birth process are, in my experience, where things vary most between species.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for her.

Is she on a good antibiotic?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Doe is still going well. Has been given pain killers as well as Antibiotics But not sure what they are called. 
I hope this does help new comers! 
The vet said the doe will most likely never be able to have kids again as it will be a huge risk! So she may be a pet or they will sell her on once she is better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear, she is doing OK.

Poor girl, I feel bad for her, but yes, it is wise to make her a pet and a place where she will be loved.


----------

